# pix i took at poodle day. check out the lion!



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Of course this standard won a prize. OF COURSE!

















My Peanut meets the lion:









That lion is a white btw, coloring is all dye. His human is a groomer naturally, from just north of Sacramento.

Cute overload:









And yes that pink one won a prize also.

Best groomed human, really deserved a prize but there wasn't a category:









And of course I have to include another pic of Peanut 









And this guy because he was so unimpressed by it all:









PS - Moment I got there a standard got his nose bit by another std. Made me nervous. Amazing how well behaved that gang was though, hardly any barking or jumping or jostling.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I normally don't like liver noses on anything but brown dogs, but that fits that lion poodle SO WELL! Super cute! These are great pictures! I love these grooms!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like Poodle Day is a bit hit yet again. That lion is out of this world. What a remarkable groom!


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

Love them!!!! The full tail works perfect!!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Great pictures!

That lion is exactly the kind of creative grooming I like--fun without being too weird. The little pastel pink Toy is just exquisite, and of course I really like the Dutch clip on the apricot standard who's with the well-dressed baby. 

Thanks for sharing these, so much fun!

--Q


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

The little dog on the bench with the pink poodle. What breed is that? Don't tell me that's a poodle!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks like a squirrel and I love the lion!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Harrymummy said:


> The little dog on the bench with the pink poodle. What breed is that? Don't tell me that's a poodle!


No, it's not a poodle, it's a pomeranian.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

WOW! Peanut is almost a carbon copy of my Lucy! Cute pics!

Rebecca


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Omg... Amazing!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pictures. I will try to make it next year.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> WOW! Peanut is almost a carbon copy of my Lucy! Cute pics!
> 
> Rebecca


You have a mini afghan too??! Lol that's what everyone thinks Syd is, no one recognizes her as a poodle.

Anyway, lots of gorgeous partis today, I never realized how striking those guys can be. Saw only one phantom though. I don't think I saw a single silver beige which is my favorite.

Why are stds getting so humongous??! Saw a lot of real monsters, well north of 30" and 100 lbs. A lot of those stds were Great Dane sized.

Very few continental clips, saw only like 3 all morning.


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

wow that lion cut is so cool, one of the best creative grooms I've seen b/c, like Quossom said, it's "fun without being too weird", lol.

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------

